# Datenbankverbindung zu MySQL in XAMPP



## KleinerEisbaer (10. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Datenbankverbindung zu einer MySQL-Datenbank herstellen.
Die MySQL habe ich mir mit dem XAMPP-Paket installiert.
Jetzt weiss ich nicht, was ich beim Aufruf der DriverManager.getConnection() eintragen muss.
Wer weiss Rat?
Vielen Dank,
Lars


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

die forensuche wird dir sicherlich eine antwort geben.


----------



## KleinerEisbaer (11. Feb 2007)

Username und Passwort sind ja klar, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich meinen URL definieren muss. Die Datenbank ist ja unter mysql in irgendeinem Ordner abgelegt. Gebe ich dann einfach localhost/Pfad zum Ordner ein?


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

*FORENSUCHE*

kann doch nicht so schwer sein!


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Feb 2007)

Hi,

wie man die JDBC Treiber zu jedem DB-Produkt nutzt müsste eigentlich in deren READMEs stehen. Für den JConnector sieht das im allgemeinen so aus:


```
try {
      Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
      con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://host/database","user", "password");
      ...
```

host ist der Hostname oder die IP, auf der der MySQL Server läuft, also z.B. localhost, wenn du nur einen Rechner hast. database ist die MySQL-Datenbank, auf die du zugreifen willst und in der sich die Tabellen befinden (manchmal auch Schema genannt). user und password sind dir ja bekannt.

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529


----------



## KleinerEisbaer (11. Feb 2007)

Reicht als 'database' dann der Name des Ordners, der unter mysql abgelegt ist? Oder muss man wie bei Access noch extra irgendwo ein Datenbankschema anlegen?


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

_a fool with a tool is still a fool_


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2007)

KleinerEisbaer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reicht als 'database' dann der Name des Ordners, der unter mysql abgelegt ist?



Gibt es diese Frage auch in verständlich?



			
				KleinerEisbaer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder muss man wie bei Access noch extra irgendwo ein Datenbankschema anlegen?



Ja.
Siehe 1001 Tutorials im Internet und Online-Doku zu MySQL.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _a fool with a tool is still a fool_



A fool listening to Tool is at least a bit cool.


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

*schläfenmassier*

1. mit einem mysql client mit mysql verbinden
2. datenbank anlegen
3. o.g. code anwenden
4. feierabend


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der einarmige ist unter den blinden könig


----------

